# Can you keep fire belly newts and axolotls together?



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Can you keep these together? Fire belly newts and axolotls?


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

No. not at all


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Why not?

I'm interested because someone offered me some and the only tank I have is a 3.5 ft tank with is home to 5 fire belly newts. I told them and they said that even though people say you can't it's quite acceptable to house the two together.

What can be housed with fire belly newts?

is it possible to form a land area above the water for frogs?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

coo_kie said:


> Why not?
> 
> I'm interested because someone offered me some and the only tank I have is a 3.5 ft tank with is home to 5 fire belly newts. I told them and they said that even though people say you can't it's quite acceptable to house the two together.
> 
> ...


for one... the axys woudl eat them... is that good enough?.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

no FBN shouldnt be housed with any other amphibs because apparently they secrete toxins


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> for one... the axys woudl eat them... is that good enough?.


bloody hell i was only asking because i didn't know why!! Isn't it better to ask and understand, than not ask at all...plus i wanted to tell the bloke so i can tell him why not!!!!!


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> no FBN shouldnt be housed with any other amphibs because apparently they secrete toxins


Ohh thank you, I knew frogs did but I was unsure about newts. I'm fairly new to newts as you've prob guessed LOL

I told the person that offered i'd get back to him once i found out. I might offer to put them on here as a rehome for him instead, stop him giving them away to just anyone.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, chill


coo_kie said:


> bloody hell i was only asking because i didn't know why!! Isn't it better to ask and understand, than not ask at all...plus i wanted to tell the bloke so i can tell him why not!!!!!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol i gave you a short answer because you asked a short qu!!
lol

In general, amphibians are extremely bad choices for mixed species vivaria as their skin makes them much more sensitive than reptiles and mammals. On top of that the 2 species you mentioned are an especially bad mix, 1 because firebellied newts have a particularly strong toxin (note that bright colours usually means toxic!) which will affect the Axy over time, and 2 because Axys are such freaks of nature anyway that their conditions need to be pretty specific (just ask FreekyGeeky she was unlucky and found out the hard way) and so adding another, toxic species to the mix will cause problems. Also as someone pointed out, there is a size difference between the 2 and the Axy may well try to eat the FBN, and the Axys gills are pretty delicate and easily mistaken for a prey item by the newt, which could damage them.


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> lol i gave you a short answer because you asked a short qu!!
> lol
> 
> In general, amphibians are extremely bad choices for mixed species vivaria as their skin makes them much more sensitive than reptiles and mammals. On top of that the 2 species you mentioned are an especially bad mix, 1 because firebellied newts have a particularly strong toxin (note that bright colours usually means toxic!) which will affect the Axy over time, and 2 because Axys are such freaks of nature anyway that their conditions need to be pretty specific (just ask FreekyGeeky she was unlucky and found out the hard way) and so adding another, toxic species to the mix will cause problems. Also as someone pointed out, there is a size difference between the 2 and the Axy may well try to eat the FBN, and the Axys gills are pretty delicate and easily mistaken for a prey item by the newt, which could damage them.


Oh sorry  I got a telling off on another forum for asking and called stupid, so i've come here pretty ticked..:blush: 
I get it now, I'll have a word with him tomorrow, as he promised me that they are fine together and my newts are only just recovering (found dying in pet store) so didn't want to add extra stress.

He also offered me some little green dotted frogs. I might take them and house them to rehome before he does anything silly.
Thank you


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

bit of advice mate, as you can tell from my sig i keep FBN aswell (have bred em too) and 2 of mine came in a bad state. get some of that exo terra revive thing and it's AMAZING!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> for one... the axys woudl eat them... is that good enough?.


how someone who asked this exact same thing just a matter of days ago can be so harsh is beyond me.

Still got that snail in there??

:roll:


----------



## coo_kie (Nov 29, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> bit of advice mate, as you can tell from my sig i keep FBN aswell (have bred em too) and 2 of mine came in a bad state. get some of that exo terra revive thing and it's AMAZING!


 
Oh cheers! I'll get some as they still don't seem as lively as the other one who seemed well. I lost one in the first few days  he was so starved his little bones were popping out the skin. 
The others are now on the road to recovery!! I think and hope
I'll grab some tomorrow and let you know how it goes


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

cheers let me no hope there ok for you


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

didnt ask anything about a newt....


Mason said:


> how someone who asked this exact same thing just a matter of days ago can be so harsh is beyond me.
> 
> Still got that snail in there??
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

No you asked what could be kept in with an axie, got told nothing and still stuck a (torpical) snail in. You didn't specify "newt" you just wanted to know what could go in there. My point is for someone who had to ask this themselves only days ago you were pretty harsh, like it's something everyone should know. you certainly didn't, and ignored the advice given.


----------

